# Hunt test question



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello, I have been considering trying to have one of my dogs earn their JH title. The only problem is, I don't know where to start. Can someone please tell me the proceedures for a dog to earn their JH title? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Here you go...

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The Junior stake at a hunt test consists of single marks being thrown at approximately 50-100yds depending on cover and water available. Stepping to the line you are allowed to bring the dog from the holding blind when called for your dog on lead. The dog is allowed to wear a flat buckle collar for control. Once you're at the line, let the dog observe the test in front of them but you can not point out the guns. Tell the dog to "sit" and hold the collar, call for the bird to be thrown. Once the bird is thrown, the judges call your dogs number or say "dog" once again which allows you to release the dog. The dog must retrieve the bird to hand and not drop it at your feet. Then you get the dog ready for the second mark and do the process again.

If the judges feel you have completed the two marks, typically the first series is land marks, then they will have call backs and you will be invited to do the second series, typically water. In most cases you will see at least one live flyer bird, usually a duck, shot and must be retrieved in the land or water series, all other birds will be dead birds thrown. Typically, all marks are thrown from behind camouflaged holding blinds in the field or over water so the dog must be able to mark the bird, not the thrower it's coming from.

A rule of thumb that a lot of judges use when setting up tests is one or the other of the following. The bird is either tough to get to and easy to find, or the bird is easy to get to and tough to find.

Here are the rules from AKC's web site. http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/RHTRET.pdf


----------



## timag (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the link, that is what I needed.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Does your dog have to be AKC registered. OR can any dog take a hunt test.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> Does your dog have to be AKC registered. OR can any dog take a hunt test.


The dog either has to be AKC registered or has to receive a special registration from AKC to run the tests. I believe that is also outlined in the rules document as to what needs to be done if the dog is not AKC registered.


----------

